# Need a Fender Roller



## OldBikeGuy77 (Sep 16, 2018)

I am looking for a fender roller. If anyone has one they would like to sell or know where I could find one I would appreciate it. RYAN

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 17, 2018)

I use one of these works good with some practice





James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice pic !


----------



## locomotion (Sep 17, 2018)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Benchtop-English-Wheel/T25101


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion on the roller. I will check it out. Just a question, If you try to roll a painted fender, will the machine take off or scratch the paint? Can you prevent that somehow?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 17, 2018)

Wax it good and use light pressure 
Old paint you have a chance
New paint ?
Practice and more practice


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 17, 2018)

BASED ON FENDER ROLLERS I HAVE KNOWN THIS ONE HAS SHORTCOMINGS.
THERE NEEDS TO BE WHEELS THAT HAVE A CONVEX SHAPE AND CONCAVE  SHAPE
MATCHING THE ROLLERS TO DO THE BEST JOB ON BICYCLE FENDERS.
.
IF YOU CAN ACQUIRE A FENDER ROLLER LIKE THE ONE BICYCLE BONES  WAS SELLING
ON EBAY IT WAS THE BEST I COULD COME BY AND USED FOR ALMOST 30 YEARS.
WES PINCHOT
AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 17, 2018)

The fender roller Wes is referring to
Works ok if you are just doing bicycle fenders the large balloon fenders. The one I (JAF/CO) posted will do any size fender and is good for Shapping all kinds of sheet metal part. It works just like and English wheel. 



James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 17, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> The fender roller Wes is referring to
> Works ok if you are just doing bicycle fenders the large balloon fenders. The one I (JAF/CO) posted will do any size fender and is good for Shapping all kinds of sheet metal part. It works just like and English wheel.
> 
> 
> ...




AGREE
THANKS,
WES
PS JIM DIDN'T YOU ALSO DESIGN ONE OF YOUR OWN ROLLERS?


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 18, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> AGREE
> THANKS,
> WES
> PS JIM DIDN'T YOU ALSO DESIGN ONE OF YOUR OWN ROLLERS?




Yes , I made my own version of a fender roller with several sets of wheels that I still use along with the one I recommended. 
The one from grizzly is about $125 shipped a lot more affordable than the ones I made and more useful. 



James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 18, 2018)

I use card stock between the roller and painted fenders. I’ve had good luck saving the paint this way. Shhhh Top Secret


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 19, 2018)

Princess auto in Canada

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/english-wheel/A-p8536831e


----------



## Stanley (Sep 19, 2018)

I have this one. 250.00 shipped


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 19, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> Yes , I made my own version of a fender roller with several sets of wheels that I still use along with the one I recommended.
> The one from grizzly is about $125 shipped a lot more affordable than the ones I made and more useful.
> 
> 
> ...



im still waiting for those extra sets of wheels.....the cash is ready to magically fly into your wallet if you have some or will make more


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 20, 2018)

I found this one on Amazon and looks just like the Grizzly one for 140.00https://www.amazon.com/ARKSEN-Professional-English-Shaping-Benchtop/dp/B07FXVF57D/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1537441095&sr=8-1&keywords=english+wheel&dpID=31HnbwuvZxL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 20, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> I found this one on Amazon and looks just like the Grizzly one for 140.00https://www.amazon.com/ARKSEN-Professional-English-Shaping-Benchtop/dp/B07FXVF57D/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1537441095&sr=8-1&keywords=english+wheel&dpID=31HnbwuvZxL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch




That’s the one , great price $139 shipped


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 20, 2018)

Just ordered that one from Amazon . I am sure it is the same a the Grizzly by the pictures and also the same shipping weight .


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 20, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> I use card stock between the roller and painted fenders. I’ve had good luck saving the paint this way. Shhhh Top Secret[/QUOTE
> 
> I use painters tape on the painted surface.. Not real sticky..  Mostly for my piece of mind.. The roller itself on painted or chrome surfaces doesn’t cause a whole lot of damage.. Clean first polish later.. haven’t noticed a mark yet..


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 20, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> Yes , I made my own version of a fender roller with several sets of wheels that I still use along with the one I recommended.
> The one from grizzly is about $125 shipped a lot more affordable than the ones I made and more useful.
> 
> 
> ...



Love the one I got from you that has the jigs for the rain gutter,standard,and super deep monark fenders. Have had it for at least 15 years.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

